# Paperwork



## Pittsburgh Proud (Mar 5, 2008)

I was wondering what the procedures were for others and what kind of paperwork they had. For example I work for an emergency service and transfer service. On the transfer call we collect a hospital discharge or transfer sheet, A medical need sheet for the ambulance, try to get a face sheet or demographic sheet and then have them (or family member or staff sign a sheet for medicare).
On the emergency side of things we get a face sheet from the hospital and again need to get that signature card signed.

When we get back we scan all paper work and upload and attach to out trip sheet then shred all of our (paper) paperwork.
Sometimes we will scan 4 to 7 sheets to upload. 

I did this 24 years ago and only ever recall doing a handwritten trip sheet and that was it. Man times change.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Mar 5, 2008)

For an emergency run, we have a run-sheet to fill out afterwards, an insurance form to have the patient sign, and we collect a face-sheet from the hospital. The only part that I find mildly onerous is having to ask the patient to sign the insurance form. It's a heck of a thing when someone is laying there suffering and you have to bother them with administrivia. But it's got to be done, so I get it done.

Transport runs are pretty much the same for us, except that there's usually a form from either hospital or nursing home to justify why the patient had to go by ambulance. 

We currently do our run reports on paper -- handwritten.


----------



## Pittsburgh Proud (Mar 5, 2008)

JonathanGennick said:


> For an emergency run, we have a run-sheet to fill out afterwards, an insurance form to have the patient sign, and we collect a face-sheet from the hospital. The only part that I find mildly onerous is having to ask the patient to sign the insurance form. It's a heck of a thing when someone is laying there suffering and you have to bother them with administrivia. But it's got to be done, so I get it done.
> 
> Transport runs are pretty much the same for us, except that there's usually a form from either hospital or nursing home to justify why the patient had to go by ambulance.
> 
> We currently do our run reports on paper -- handwritten.



Sometimes I feel like a UPS delivery person.... Can you sign for this Pt. please..... B)


----------



## JonathanGennick (Mar 5, 2008)

Pittsburgh Proud said:


> Sometimes I feel like a UPS delivery person.... Can you sign for this Pt. please..... B)



LOL! That's funny. But you know what? I sure wouldn't mind having an ambulance that's a big inside as a UPS truck. Our van-ambulances get a bit crammed at times.


----------



## Pittsburgh Proud (Mar 5, 2008)

JonathanGennick said:


> LOL! That's funny. But you know what? I sure wouldn't mind having an ambulance that's a big inside as a UPS truck. Our van-ambulances get a bit crammed at times.



I'm waiting for the little bar code thing... When are we going to wind up with bar codes.


----------



## Niftymedic911 (Mar 7, 2008)

Our system is completely digital.  All of our Trip sheets are electronic via a tablet computer system called the HammerHead.  All of our information from billing to med to vitals, treatments, and the like is in the PCR.  The patient's and RN's sign the hammerhead and it stores the signature electronically and digitally, so when we get back to station I place the computer in its docking station to upload the PCR.

For transfers we have our own Medical necessity form the hospitals fill out and include with our info packets.  Those go into our CareMail system (interoffice pony express) whihc then end up in the billing department.


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 7, 2008)

For those of you who are digital, do you have a policy for when someone loses the notebook or laptop and pt info is on it? I've heard that some agencies require all info to be downloaded upon return to station to avoid a possible identity theft or pt info leak if the equipment is lost or stolen. 

We have a department log book where everything is written down. Calls, public assist, classes, trainings, parades, everything. No patient info, just the address as it comes across the radio and the chief complaint. We also list what rigs and what personnel attended.

We also do an MIR on pts. One copy left with the ER. One put in the MPD's box for run review and one filed with our agency upon return to station. The MIRs are transcribed into an electronic database whenever there's enough of them to make it worth my time. Until then, they live in a locked box in the chief's office.


----------



## TheAfterAffect (Mar 7, 2008)

For my transfer service job We have to fill out a Run sheet, mainly Name, Age, Date, Appt Time, Problem, Cause of transport, and a Summary of whatwe did. Simple stuff/


----------



## emtwacker710 (Mar 17, 2008)

here, whoever is in charge of the call fills out the basic PCR and uses a continuation form and/or EKG interpretation form, and/or a "drug order form" if they pushed anything as needed, then we have the pt. sign the billing form and we print up the sheet of our times from the county then we give the hospital a copy of the PCR, the insurance company gets the signed form and a copy of the PCR, then our squad keeps a copy of the PCR and we send the original to our regional EMS office for review and other purposes..we are actually working on transitioning to the electronic PCR's on the computers, we will have a laptop in each rig and a desktop back at the station and we can just fax all the forms to the appropriate agencies..


----------

